# Alaçatı - İzmir



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

The windsurf paradise in Turkiye










_windsurfersparadise.org_



Source: Alacatiguide.org


























[/QUOTE


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks to Du999


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

by E. S. Güngör (facebook)


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

by BEAUTIFUL İZMİR! (flickr)


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

by Erkelens Digital Imaging (flickr)


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

by Erkelens Digital Imaging (flickr)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ posting flickr photo must use "BB" code, here is the instruction..







Improper linked photos will be removed.


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

What a sweet town.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

looks like sirince


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

wrong


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

´....


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

P1070420 by gulyilmaz, on Flickr


P1070424 by gulyilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

alaçatı by ilkbahar =), on Flickr


Alaçatı by yılmaz2, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like a Greek town,i liked:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Charming town...thanks for the pics.:cheers:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

el_turco05 said:


> wrong


ive seen pics of sirince and some parts look identical


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow is very nice city


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

_MG_5171 by jonahcrane, on Flickr


Kirmizi Ardic Kusu by SnAkEcRiEr, on Flickr


Alacati, Cesme, Turkey by cemhurturk, on Flickr


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

Landscape photos are very beautiful & cool :banana:


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

Alacati Town, Turkey von ardbane auf Flickr


Alacati, Cesme, Turkey von cemhurturk auf Flickr


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

Live Alacati, live longer


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes indeed, very nice photos from Alacati, Izmir


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

alaçatı von vulture06 auf Flickr


alaçatı von vulture06 auf Flickr


alaçatı von vulture06 auf Flickr


Unbenannt von Ssrraa auf Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Rekarte said:


> Looks like a Greek town,i liked:cheers:


 That's because, like Sirince and other towns along the Aegean coast of Turkey, it was founded and built by Greeks in Ottoman times. 

this site explains it.
http://www.turkeytravelplanner.com/go/Aegean/cesme/alacati.html

Of course it's part of Turkey today, and by the looks of things, it's being restored and is well-kept, and that's great.


----------



## omarcurry (Jun 6, 2011)

Cok Guzel!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

photo by N. Duzen


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice, would love to see more updates please...


----------



## el_turco05 (Apr 25, 2011)

Alaçatı von yÄ±lmaz Ã¼rgÃ¼n auf Flickr


Alaçatı von yÄ±lmaz Ã¼rgÃ¼n auf Flickr


Alaçatı von yÄ±lmaz Ã¼rgÃ¼n auf Flickr


Alaçatı von yÄ±lmaz Ã¼rgÃ¼n auf Flickr


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

great...there's that typical mediteranean ambience.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Walking In Alacati von p.moromalos auf Flickr


Alacati Foods von p.moromalos auf Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/4927737









http://500px.com/photo/6389740









http://500px.com/photo/13272881









http://500px.com/photo/12901629









http://500px.com/photo/14810747









http://500px.com/photo/18034199









http://500px.com/photo/13475047


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

looks like greece islands


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://cachealalumiere.deviantart.com/art/Sea-smelling-street-in-Alacati-220001651









http://istanbulblogger.deviantart.com/art/alacati-10-249620588









http://meritamoon.deviantart.com/art/Alacati-133332815









http://dilemmanya.deviantart.com/art/Alacati-197914967









http://iwillwearthesun.deviantart.com/art/Alacati-267761764









http://matricaria72.deviantart.com/art/Alacati-6-103126590









http://matricaria72.deviantart.com/art/Alacati-1-101376413









http://cerenimo.deviantart.com/art/ALACATI-277581658









http://thsesme.deviantart.com/art/Alacati-Turkiye-37931243


----------

